# Anna Netrebko or Kate Bush? 10 Spellbinding Voices in POP music



## 2011 (Jan 30, 2011)

Probably most visitors on this forum will agree that Anna Netrebko has a voice that 'fills the room'.

200percentmag has posted a play list of 10 Spellbinding Voices in Pop Music.

The list features 10 singers (including Kate Bush, Stevie Nicks, Elizabeth Fraser, Antony Hegarty) who sing from the soles of their feet, which and get to the very heart of the listener and pierces their soul.

http://200percentmag.wordpress.com/2011/08/15/spellbinding-voices-part-1/
http://200percentmag.wordpress.com/2011/08/18/spellbinding-voices-part-2/


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Stevie Nicks is a singer with an annoying warble who sang with an MOR band - how she was supposed to pierce ANYONE'S soul peddling lame Californian wimp-rock God only knows. If she's been chosen then it makes Mahalia Jackson's, Janis Joplin's or Sandy Denny's non-inclusion all the more unforgivable. And I should have guessed bloody Antony Hegarty would be chosen - he's been the critics darling ever since they found out that uber-hipster Lou Reed was championing him. Harrumph!!!


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

They're all overrated.


----------

